# Job Change



## viraj1986 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello.. Please reply me i have a doubt..
I joined a private company last week in Abudhabi. but sad to say i am not satisfied with this job. VIsa is for 2 years.. Now i want to change job and go to Oman after 3 months.. will i have to pay anything to my current employer to cancel visa? i heard there will be a ban. but no problem i will not stay in uae.. going to oman.. what should i do?? please reply...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are on a limited contract or signed something to say you will pay, then yes, legally, you will have to. Even if you didn't, your employer may demand a payment to cancel your visa, in which case you could consult the Ministry of Labour.


----------

